# Freeport Fishing Spots



## Cpt Howdy (Oct 29, 2004)

Planning on hitting up the Freeport area this weekend for the first time and was wondering if anyone could help me out on some hot spots/tips for a land bound fisher:walkingsm. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

If your just looking for a good pull try the jettys for some bull reds.


Josh


----------



## Cpt Howdy (Oct 29, 2004)

Would you recommend the Quintana Jetty or Jetty Park? Any bait suggestions?


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

i can tell you the surf is super rough right now look at the surf cam. being from and fishing this area my whole life i have ahrd time finding a good place to fish off the land but one place that could be alright is the freeport harbor. go like your going quintana and before you get to the new big bridge turn left and go down till you see all that new levee concrete stuff going in the water on the left. this could be a good spot. bring a bunch of poles and line em up and throw some lures while you wait.some people take a right in front of the bridge and fish mud lake on the left that could produce some reds. another ok spot might be the brazos,when you come into freeport go thru it and when you get to the sewage plant take a right on the levee and go down till you see a opening and go for it. good luck


----------



## Cpt Howdy (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks alot for the advice, always like to learn from the locals. I'll give a report Sunday night.


----------



## Cpt Howdy (Oct 29, 2004)

10/31/04
Wind was blowing like crazy but stuck to to it and ended up with a 5 or so pound sting ray (came off right near the shore, so I'm guesstamating, thought it was a huge flounder at first), 19 in. red, 18 in. flounder, and one sand trout. Also caught my fair share of croacker (no real size) and about ten too many hardheads. Had a blast though, always like to get away from the city. Thanks everyone for helping me with spots, it really saved me some time. Can't wait to try thoughs jettys when the wind dies down. Well I guess that's what they make next times for. Later.


----------

